# The fresh from the ground Idaho Baker…....a True Gem!!!



## civilsmoker (Sep 22, 2022)

So this is the story of one of the true gems of Idaho...... The fresh from the ground Idaho baker!!!!

First you got to start with some Idaho meat sticks smoked at 265 for 3 hours.....







Next, some fresh picked celebrity's reddened and watered from the water from a Idaho mountain lake supplied by the surrounding mountains and crystalized white water particles waiting to impart magic to a home garden...... to then have its results sliced with care from a hand crafted knife..... 






With the sidelines full, watching and waiting for the oil rubbed and sea salt crusted root gems to developed that roasted crust and tender moist inside.....






After 75 mins of 425 convection roasting air, the gem sits proud and ready to serve its whole purpose!!!!!!






This gem is so proud and sure of its own status that he knows that the side of the plate is no place to hang out!!! The only place to be is center stage!!!!!






Now this is the definition of an Idaho Gem!!!!






Its hard to explain how full of flavor a Idaho baker is when it was taken from the ground only 3 days prior........  The pictures only impart a glimpse of the magic that this Gem willing gives to those that partake!!!!






The final words to this tribute is that the simple things of life can and do bring great joy to those that choose to search that joy out!!!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 22, 2022)

Big likes from the mountain valleys of Colorado. I know of what you are speaking. Looks delicious.


----------



## tbern (Sep 22, 2022)

Great looking plate! Food looks delicious!


----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 22, 2022)

I have to ask 

 civilsmoker
 , are you a photographer?
Those shots look fantastic!!


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 22, 2022)

All looks great!! The tomatoes look awesome too.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 22, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Big likes from the mountain valleys of Colorado. I know of what you are speaking. Looks delicious.


Many thanks SE!  Those words speak volumes don’t they!!!


tbern said:


> Great looking plate! Food looks delicious!


Thanks thern!


Colin1230 said:


> I have to ask
> 
> civilsmoker
> , are you a photographer?
> Those shots look fantastic!!


Thanks Colin!  Nope I’m not a photographer….. I did take some classes way back in HS but other than that just HAD lots o practice 


jcam222 said:


> All looks great!! The tomatoes look awesome too.


Thanks jcam!  The mater season is about up so enjoying them while they last!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 22, 2022)

Mmmmm. loaded tater and protein, with a bow to the veggies... Yum.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 23, 2022)

Those tomatoes look awesome as does the potato.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 23, 2022)

Plateful of goodness! I could get foundered on the taters! Love the maters as well...full of color and flavor!

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 23, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Mmmmm. loaded tater and protein, with a bow to the veggies... Yum.


Many thanks chiller!  It’s also a sign fall is here and it’s time to prepare for winter!!!!


BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Those tomatoes look awesome as does the potato.


Thanks Brian. The Garden has produced many nice maters…..my wife says she got the 3 little plants for $3……have gotten way more than $3 worth of maters out of them for sure!


Brokenhandle said:


> Plateful of goodness! I could get foundered on the taters! Love the maters as well...full of color and flavor!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan! Foundered is right….. I mean a 9 inch spud…..I had my eyes so fixed on it the boy and wife wouldn’t even get close to it….lol. Oddly enough I’m the only mater eater in the family……I’ve eaten more maters this summer than I think I can ever remember…….it’s been a good yield!


----------

